# New York in the mid 80's



## blossie33 (Mar 19, 2014)

From Retronaut today, photos of New York in the mid 80's by Frank Horvat which I thought were interesting (don't think they've been posted before?)

www.retronaut.com/2014/03/new-york-by-frank-horvat/


----------



## marty21 (Mar 19, 2014)

excellent, and they make me feel ancient - I spent Christmas and New Year 86/87 in New York, so they remind me of that time.


----------



## pogofish (Mar 19, 2014)

Not these but Frank Horvat has been posted before and its worth posting his site again - Some superb photography:

http://www.horvatland.com/WEB/main.htm


----------



## equationgirl (Mar 23, 2014)

Beautiful photographs


----------



## editor (Mar 23, 2014)

Great photos. I took some NY pics in the mid 80s too, but most of the time I was too scared to take out my camera, so mine aren't so good!

















http://www.urban75.org/photos/newyork/coney-island-brooklyn-nyc.html


----------

